# Hello Brethren



## mitchat (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello Brethren,

I am a new MM, raised on 20 Nov 2010, Hillcrest 1318 in Dallas.
I just passed my MM proficiency last Thursday.  Thank you for
all the great information in the Forum and thanks to the Moderator(s)
for keeping up such a great and informative site.  I have learned
much and have much more to learn during my travels.

Mitch


----------



## Benton (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## JTM (Jan 16, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## mitchat (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Hello Brethren thanks for the warm welcome*

Thank you Brethren for the warm welcome.  I am really enjoying participating
in my Lodge activities and I will be serving as Master of Ceremonies for an upcoming
EA initiation.  The floor practices are very fun and rewarding and I continue to learn more as I participate.  I am finding participating in the work as a great continuation
in my Masonic education and highly recommend it to all newly raised Masons.  I will also be working with our newly initiated Brother in his memory work!  It is a great thing to be involved with like-minded men who are dedicated to improving themselves and providing support for each other.  Due to my recent interest in joining the fraternity, my two sons were recently initiated in DeMolay, I am very proud of them.
I was very honored that my Father, MM at Sapulpa lodge in Oklahoma was part of my raising ceremony.

Fraternally Yours,
Mitch
http://lyle.smu.edu/~mitch

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------

Thank you Brethren for the warm welcome.  I am really enjoying participating
in my Lodge activities and I will be serving as Master of Ceremonies for an upcoming
EA initiation.  The floor practices are very fun and rewarding and I continue to learn more as I participate.  I am finding participating in the work as a great continuation
in my Masonic education and highly recommend it to all newly raised Masons.  I will also be working with our newly initiated Brother in his memory work!  It is a great thing to be involved with like-minded men who are dedicated to improving themselves and providing support for each other.  Due to my recent interest in joining the fraternity, my two sons were recently initiated in DeMolay, I am very proud of them.
I was very honored that my Father, MM at Sapulpa lodge in Oklahoma was part of my raising ceremony.

Fraternally Yours,
Mitch
http://lyle.smu.edu/~mitch


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 21, 2011)

Glad to have you on the site!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome to the boards Brother!!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 21, 2011)

Brother Mitch, we all welcome you and hope you too can contribute to the Great Texas site....


----------

